# So I adopted a siamese and a ragdoll



## Katkins20 (Jun 7, 2020)

So these guys needed a home, and I had one to give. I'm very lucky, as I would have settled for plain old moggies and I got a pair of super models. 
However they came to me under very sad circumstances. Thier previous owner died, and her husband just didn't have time to take care of them. He tried to do the right thing and apparently advertised in specialist groups for their rehoming, but due to Covid restrictions they had to remain within my remote island community. That's where I come in, lots of people applied for thier adoption and I was the only one remotely suitable. I've had lots of experience with animals in general, and cats in particular, just not pure breeds.
Fluff and Ming (I didn't choose thier names!) have been through a lot for any cat. I've had them two weeks now.
Fluff's anxiety was through the roof when he first arrived, and though he settled down enormously, he definitely has some nervous ticks. He's more less easier to deal with. He likes to the freedom to check on me, and explore the house. He's such a goof. His easy going nature makes it hard for me to gauge whether he's getting too stressed though, but the both of us are getting used to each other. He's the rag doll. One of my big issues with him is his coat is a mess. It's very obvious he hadn't been groomed for a while. I need help and advice on how to make grooming him not a traumatic experience for both of us right now.


----------



## Katkins20 (Jun 7, 2020)

But wait there's more!
As I said Fluff's issues are relatively easy.
Ming, the siamese, I suspect is very depressed. He sleeps a lot, and there are issues with him pooing outside the kitty litter box. He's also the quietest siamese I've ever met. He is eating. Thank goodness, and he does come out and spend some time with me.
I suspect they've been neglected a little longer than admitted.
They get a long really well together, and they play together and sometimes even sleep together, and don't get me wrong they are the sweetest and most well behaved kitties I had in a long time. I forgot to mention they are both seven years old. Is there any suggestions as to how I manage their transition into my home, and destressify it for them?


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

At 7 they are going to be pretty sedate and quieter plus take a while to settle.

Everything they have known all their lives has gone. We have r Raggie & a Siamese. Our raggie is very quiet And sensitive. Contrary to popular belief shes not floppy nor does she like much handling Unless she comes to you. Then shes quite content

our Siamese only chats when she wants something otherwise shes pretty quiet too. Very loving little cat

i think it will take a couple of months for their full personalities to come through

coat wise - if the raggie coat is very bad it may be better to get your vet to shave him, as its summer he wont miss it so much and it will soon grow back.

Winter groom (Coat is thicker) twice a week, summer once a week (lighter summer coat) once coat is under control that is.

Every time cat is near or on your knee you make a point of feeling underneath, tummy, arm pits, around thighs, lower chest - just checking for tats, We use a wide (coarse) tooth metal comb.

Unless you are going to show your cats i find it must kinder to snip tats off. Never ever put scissors Next to skin. I put tat between fore & middle fingers close to skin then snip across top of fingers. Whats left you can untangle with fingers & Thumbs then gently comb out - that however is only for the occasional tat.

Your Siamese will benefit from wiping down once a week with a good quality damp (not wet) Chamois leather. It will remove loose hair if there is any. I find Siamese have very minimal hair shed.

Raggies shed little clumps of fluff

we need photos and lots of them please

as for litter trays - you will need at least two preferably three and as big as space allows. Try sprinkling garden earth on top of the litter as the earthy smell is natural to them

if its just pee - i would get checked for UTI. Stress can bring on a UTI & poor wee chap has had stress in his life. If both pee & poop try more trays & the garden earth x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Katkins20 
Hi and welcome,

Good advice from Silverdoof.

I agree, about more litter boxes and in different areas. Make sure they are cleaned frequently.

For scissors to trim knots and matted fur, you can buy blunt ended scissors for pets. As was said if very bad, you may want to have the vet shave or partially shave him.
When I adopted my longhaired cat, he did have bad mats and after a while of cutting mats and regular brushing, I don't have the problem anymore.
Be careful, if you brush when there are mats, as it can tug the fur and create an aversion to brushing.

How long have you had them? You mention living on an island, is it easy for you to get pet supplies?
If you think there is still some stress and you can find it, try a Pet Remedy diffuser.
I also buy Beaphar calming spot on, for nervous fosters. You can spray in bedding and other areas.

Can you post a photo of your two? We love cat pics


----------



## Katkins20 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi guys,
Thanks for responding. I have three trays around the house. We do have supply problems and delivery issues on the island, so I had to mix their preferred kitty litter with other brands to make it last until it becomes available again. I'm pretty diligent at keeping thier trays clean. I will try the dirt idea. My wee meezer is otherwise very sweet and shy (he's also my cuddle bug). I've been keeping a close eye on him. He is just extremely finicky. He seems to prefer another brand of kitty litter that I substituted (and it's easier to get!) I am cutting them a bit of slack though. My raggy gets very anxious when I leave the house (understandably) so I've been trying to get hold of that feliaway stuff.
I've come to the same conclusion about shaving off my ragdoll's coat.


----------



## Katkins20 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on adopting your gorgeous duo.
Siamese can be stressy at the best of times but it sounds as if Ming and Fluff are settling - these things do take time.
If you haven't been able to get Feliway yet I'd have a look for Pet Remedy. I find it much more effective.


----------



## Katkins20 (Jun 7, 2020)

So Ming is getting better with the litter tray. He likes them super clean and deodorised. He also seems to definitely like the new kitty litter better. Unfortunately until supplies are little more consistent he'll have to make do with whatever I can get. So far I've been able to stick to wood based. (I used clay based normally with previous cats, but I think I prefer wood based.)
Fluff has figured out if he submitts for about thirty seconds, while I'm trying groom him, I'll usually leave it at that. I'll take what I can get. Apart from the couple of times I wrapped him up in blanket, and cut out the worst rats. He forgave me. His coat isn't perfect, but at least he doesn't look like no-one cares now.
Fluff definitely has anxiety issues, he's got a whole load of nervous ticks.
Ming is settling. He's pretty sweet, and likes to sleep in my wardrobe when it's hot. I worry he might feel left out sometimes. He needs less attention than Fluff. Fluff is my shadow more or less, and he's a bit of a dumbass.
They're doing well.


----------



## Katkins20 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Katkins20 said:


> View attachment 443004


They are beautiful the pair of them. So glad they are settling for you. Thats the Ragdoll endearing trait of following you around like a dog.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Love your cats. You've got two right cuties there! I've just signed up and mainly commenting on all these wonderful cats' pics you people have!


----------

